

Please, Pretty Please, Lets Keep This Place Quasi-Quiet - motherwell

I have ditched pretty much every feed I had, but despite the intense volume of Hacker News threads, I still subscribe because no other place has quite as good links.<p>But many more, and it'll get overwhelming!<p>So I ask: can we keep this place quiet from the sort of self-promoting clowns that ruin other link sites? You know, the kind of people that call it "Social Media".<p>I am sure that is selfish, against the spirit of the web, elitist, makes me {INSERT INSULT HERE] but, you know what? I don't care! I just can't imagine more submitters making hacker news better, and I figure if you are really keen on this topic, you'll find the place eventually.
======
ivankirigin
If anyone has a story that you like, but doesn't fit Hacker News, tip it with
Tipjoy. Our front page is becoming a good collection of content - good but not
all for Hackers. There is a LOL-Cat at #1 right now, which is actually pretty
surprising. <http://tipjoy.com/>

We added comments with Disqus, and are adding features to make it more social.
I'd love to hear any feedback on what could make it a better destination or
feed site for those seeking good content: <http://tipjoy.com/feedback/>

By the way, I've been reading this place for about around 300 days. I think
the content had become more broad since I started, to the site's benefit, but
runs the risk of getting out of hand. Luckily, there are tools to make things
better, I hear.

------
breily
Is it really that overwhelming? There have been 90 submissions in the last 17
hours - just over 5/hour. That doesn't seem like 'intense volume'.

